# Media Player Classic - Your "Ideal" Custom Settings



## entropy13 (Jul 14, 2012)

Anybody else there with their own custom settings? I'd like to try out combinations that would actually work and not just put random things together. 

Although right now I have a somewhat "working" (i.e. visual improvements can be seen) custom settings lineup of my own...

This could be with the "Shaders" (which applies to every file format) or with the ffdshow video decoder (which doesn't apply to all file formats by default).

For example, my .avi files that are 640x480 by default, I check under the ffdshow video decoder the following:

Picture Properties
Blur & NR
Sharpen
Resize & Aspect








For the Shaders, Specifically "Pre-Resize Pixel Shaders", I have "16-235 > 0-255 [SD][HD]" used.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 19, 2012)

Stopped using MPC years ago


----------

